# babyhawk vs kozy carrier, or hotsling....any suggestions?



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello









I am will be new to babywearing in Aug/Sept.







I can't wait!









I did buy a mamma's milk pouch.







However, I am looking for others as well.

I live in Ohio and will be having the baby in late Aug/early sept

I can't decide between a babyhawk, kozy carrier, hotsling, or mody ???

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!!


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats!

I found that with newborns, the easiest was to use a pouch, a ring sling or a Moby stretch wrap, and graduate to a MT (Babyhawk, Kozy etc) when they were a bit older (eg. over 5mo) and their legs could wrap around you better.

Most folks use a "Froggy" position if they want to use a MT for a younger child.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Since you already have a Mamma's Milk pouch, I would hold off on the Hotslings for now, as that's also a pouch, and branch out to other types of carriers. If the MM doesn't work for you when baby is here, then sell it and try another type of pouch.

Everyone is different, of course, but I loved a mei tai for a newborn! It's useful on the front but what is SO liberating is being able to get your baby up on your back and be hands-free. Both Kozys and BabyHawks are good mei tais, so you can't go wrong with either (although definitely get the ToddlerHawk as it has a bigger body and the headrest if you're going to go that route). It takes practice, but if you work over a bed and check yourself in the mirror, you can get quite proficient at getting your baby up safely and securely on your back.

A Moby wrap or similar stretchy wrap is wonderful for a newborn, and economically priced, but perhaps not so great in hot weather outside, so if you're going to be outside a lot you should consider that. I like the two-shoulder comfort but I also only really used it inside.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree that if you already have a pouch, that you might also want to try a different kind of carrier for your baby.

The soft, stretchy wraps are great for newborns and are fairly inexpensive, especially if you calculate how much you will use it.

I have also heard that a MT can be used for a newborn but I did not use mine until my dc was about 9 months old. I really appreciated having a two shouldered carrier then.

Congrats and I know that you'll love babywearing when your new bundle arrives!


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

I use a kozy carrier with my 3 month old. I dont think it would be comfortable any sooner than that though because you would have to have their legs in and neither me or my baby likes the froggy position. I have to bunch up the body a little to get his legs to come out even now but it's extremely comfortable. I haven't tried any of the others you mentioned but for the first 3 months we used a sling. Ds preferred being in a cradled position as a newborn and one shoulder holds were still comfy when he was really light. Once he hit 13 pounds though it was killing my back. So I recommend some kind of sling for the newborn phase and I think the kozy carrier can work after that all the way until toddlerhood. I would also mention I have an ergo that my 4 yr old who is 40 lbs can fit into so I think thats a great option for older toddlers (but I don't like it for my little guy)


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

KOZY! We used the Kozy from soon after birth...no problems!


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the great responses!! I have decided now what I am going to get! Thank you so VERY much!!!!


----------

